# My African grey made a weird growling sound?!



## coral.

My african grey Georgia she is 2 years old, and she is fine round people me, my boyfriend, friends and my dad, and they tend to go to her cage and talk, and my dad has stroked her foot before and she doesn't mind.
But today my boyfriends auntie came over - Georgia has seen her before, and his auntie went to touch her foot - and Georgia came out with this growling noise, was quite loud not ear piercing, sounds like she was distressed or something she then stopped but then when his auntie went near her cage again she started to do this growl noise.

Is this a threat? like threatening his auntie to back off and go away?!

thanks


----------



## poohdog

Sounds like a 'Sod off Auntie' to me...


----------



## hawksport

As above
I'm suprised you haven't heard it before
They used to call wild caught AGs growlers because they growled at everything


----------



## petzplazaUK

when i first got my grey he used to growl at the cat and the cat used to do a runner- he doesnt do it now hes used to seeing the cat, it can be reallly loud , one of my others growls when you try to catch him (he was kept in a small cage before being rescued and now doesnt like to be in a cage but sometimes have to catch him if hes upsetting the other birds ) im surprised u havnt heard it before too.


----------



## BeagleOesx

Sometimes they growl because they are scared and this is the only way they can show this. If she was unsure of Auntie coming so close this is why she growled, once she gets used to her being there she might be better next time.


----------



## coral.

Sorry i completely forgot i posted this thread but thanks everyone!!!


----------



## sailor

Bless her, it does sound like it was an unhappy noise! 
Doesnt think much of the boyfriends auntie by the sounds of it 

Bily (conure) makes these purring sounds when he is happy... like when you give him fresh food... especially berries... purrrrs loads then.
I always assumed it was a happy noise,but I think maybe its his way of telling us to keep away from his food lol


----------



## coral.

Hahaha yeah i dont think she took to his auntie lol!

awwww Billy sounds adorable, i would of thought the same thing


----------

